# Clear Glass Wine w/Raised Grape vines



## SunshineBottle (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a Clear glass wine bottle with the word "Wine" a number 3 and a small 0 on the bottom of the bottle - 

 I am wondering if anyone has seen anything like this, or if anyone can estimate the age.

 Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## SunshineBottle (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is a link for the pictures, as I cannot embed them in here for some reason

 http://www.wiretapsfordummies.com/Wine.html


----------



## SunshineBottle (Jan 30, 2010)

one pic


----------



## SunshineBottle (Jan 30, 2010)

pic


----------



## SunshineBottle (Jan 30, 2010)

pic


----------



## SunshineBottle (Jan 30, 2010)

pic


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Jan 30, 2010)

Your bottle's age is around 1930's to 40's- I have dug many different varieties while digging for local milks. Usually they are in bordeaux style, but the decanter style of yours is also seen.


----------



## SunshineBottle (Jan 30, 2010)

If this is 1930-40 - it doesn't make sense, since the newest bottle was below 1900 in the collection of the area founded.

 Actually it is not a decantur style, it is part of the first style bottle types which were ususally larger at the bottom with a stem.

 All bottles were from earlier times, I want to find one other bottle, but for some reason I believe that would be a needle in a hay stack at this point.

 Thank you for your info!

 What I do find interesting is the fact that bottles have been burried.  Who or why would one decide to bury a botte?  Is it due to a physical disaster, such as a fire, or earthquake?

 I have found a lot of things in earth, but I don't understand what causes the bottles to be so - self contained - as elements in soil.

 Any thoughts?


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2010)

The bottom clearly shows it it is from that time period, how it got there might be the mystery but there is no doubt on the date.....Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 30, 2010)

The fact that it says "WINE" on the bottom means it's a post-prohibition-era bottle, from the 1930's or afterwards.. during the time when liquor bottles were required to say "Federal law prohibits sale or reuse of this bottle" 1933 - 1964.. unless I am mistaken.. which is possible..[8|]


----------



## SunshineBottle (Jan 30, 2010)

Can you show an example?


----------



## SunshineBottle (Jan 30, 2010)

Why wouldn't it mean that it was PRE-prohibition?  Like before laws against liquour?

 The design of the bottle points towards older years.  It is between the time of the first bottles which held a tug boat design and the newer tower design but yet, did not hold the protective glass qualities.

 I cannot find anything similar, it is a quest.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 30, 2010)

It's because before prohibition, nobody cared how the bottles were embossed, there were no regulations. During prohibition, nobody was supposed to be selling alcohol period, although, like medical mariwana, there were exceptions.. when prohibition was repealed, there were adjustments made, probably to placate the diehard anti-alcohol contingency, outnumbered but not without a voice.. who insisted on some remnants of control over the substance alcohol. By insisting the word "WINE" be boldly embossed on the base of every wine container (at least those containers which didn't obviously look like a wine bottle" they (the gubmint) thought it would discourage people from using that vessel for making, storing, or selling... hooch... I admit I'm not totally well read on this subject, but this is my present belief.. until I hear otherwise.. []


----------



## Dean (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello Sunshine,
 It's simple, just look at the seam lines on the neck.  If they go over the top, it is machine made ( after 1907) and if they stop on the neck it is blown in mold and before that time.  It looks to me like they are correct as being from 1930 - 1940's but, the seam will definitely date it.

 Enjoy it here,





 Dean Marvel


----------



## suzanne (Jan 31, 2010)

It's really cute though.  If you like it that is the most important thing.  
 One way to know for sure is to set it in a window, or better yet, out in the sun.  If it starts turning pink after a few months it is before 1900.  Of course if you found it in a dump and it was on top that would have had the same effect.  If you think it will take too long to find out that way, consider the fact that you may spend many hours of research over several months trying to find out what you've got and come up with nothing.  Many bottling companies existed for a very short time before selling, merging, going bankrupt, etc. - and then rapidly faded into obscurity.  Trying to find out anything about them is like trying to find a needle in a haystack.
 If someone else found the bottle in a dump and they say the newest one was 1900 they may simply have been mistaken.  The average person usually has no idea how to date bottles.  My kids know how because they have been the captive audience of my many tedious instructionals where I rapture-ously expounded on the intricasies of my bottles, oblivious to their boredom and impatience.  Then one day Dana went digging with me and unearthed a couple nice pre-1900 bottles and was hooked too. Still gotta get Sara.


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2010)

The bottle mark on the bottom is a clear indication as I have said, depending on the letter in that little house shaped mark....It looks like a "U" to me......Jim

 If it's a "K"- Knox Glass Bottle Co, Knox, PA. 1924-1968
 If it's a "O"- Oil City Glass and Bottle Co, Oil City, PA. 1930-1952 
 If it's a "U"- Knox Glass Bottle Co, Sheffield, PA. 1932-1951 
 If it's a "P"- Knox Glass Bottle Co, Pittsburgh, PA. 1932-1951 
 If it's a "J"-  Knox Glass Bottle Co, Jackson, MS. 1932 to 1953 or later. 

http://www.angelfire.com/tn/traderz/marks.html


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 31, 2010)

Could be some one was digging there ,hunting ,farming,picnicing etc. and buried it there .I know i have buried a few  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    With the tops facing down of course,for future diggers   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Suzanne ,hope Sara gets hooked on digging too ,at least one is ,maybe if you   find a $50.00 - $100.00 bottle ,sell and split with Dana ,who knows money talks.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, the only problem with that is when I find a bottle on my property it automatically has sentimental value and I can't sell it.  It would be like selling my kids, sort of.  And the chances of finding bottles on others property in Iowa are very slim as Iowa is wall to wall cornfields. Sara is a great picture taker and editor though.


----------

